# Atlas/Craftsman 6" lathe 214 series gear chart



## jgarrett (Mar 8, 2011)

Tired eyes find it impossibe to read the gear chart on the spindle cover so I scanned and enlarged the chart for those who have tired eyes like me. I printed a copy a hung it above the lathe.

Hope it helps.
Julian


----------

